# Crying on walks



## Minnie (Jun 8, 2012)

When we take Bess out on her walk she just cries all the time. It is constant and I can't figure out if there is something wrong with her or not.
If she's running about on the field with Merlin she is ok but when we start to walk on the lead after about 5 mins she just starts to cry.

I've tried various things such as :-

Given her a drink 
Fed her before walk
Fed her after walk
Tried letting her walk beside Merlin (which is not that easy)
Pick her up incase she is tired
Made sure her harness is not too tight

Don't know what else to try. But I'm fairly sure there is nothing physically wrong with her. Or am I missing something that could be causing her pain.
When I pick her up for short periods she still cries and I talk to her to calm her down but she just doesn't stop.

As soon as we reach home she is ok and she stops crying.

Any thoughts as it is worrying me and I can't find the reason why she is doing this. ??


----------



## Tecstar (Apr 17, 2013)

sounds like it could be insecurity or anxiety. have you tried just standing still and ignoring her? she may be looking to the pack leader for reassurance that nothing is wrong, and any attention she gets from the leader (you) makes her think something is up. just an idea. (yes i have been watching a training dvd!)


----------



## NikkiB (Jan 16, 2013)

How old is Bess? Has she always cried from the start or is it a new thing that has happened?


----------



## Minnie (Jun 8, 2012)

NikkiB said:


> How old is Bess? Has she always cried from the start or is it a new thing that has happened?


She is 20 weeks on Thursday and yes she has cried from the start.


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Jasper used to do this a little when he was little and he still holds his lead in his mouth if he feels insecure. But fine off the lead. He would also walk ok going on the walk but would practically run back like his life depended on it. I'd take lots of yummy treats like liver or chicken and do lots of small walks see how you go!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Also I agree with the picking up bit! You may be confirming there is something to worry about be picking her up but I understand your concerns that she may be tired. Have you tried taking her out for a walk with out Merlin just a thought  x


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Minnie (Jun 8, 2012)

JasperBlack said:


> Also I agree with the picking up bit! You may be confirming there is something to worry about be picking her up but I understand your concerns that she may be tired. Have you tried taking her out for a walk with out Merlin just a thought  x
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Have only taken her out on her own for a short walk and I've just realised that she doesn't cry then, so maybe it has something to do with Merlin.
I've just ordered a double lead so I can try to take them walks on my own so maybe this will make a difference. Hopefully Merlin will not walk too fast or he'll be dragging Bess along. She's still quite small so I hope she'll be able to keep up with him.


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Maybe try building her confidence up without merlin then introduce some short walks with Merlin, building up gradually. May be worth a try. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

As long as you are confident that there is nothing physically wrong - I'd be very matter of fact and ignore her if she is crying - if she is quiet stop and give her a treat.
Try and walk her once a day on her own - just 5 mins in each direction.
Have you got her booked in for some training classes? They may help too.
Just remember - it is a stage..... it is a stage!


----------



## Minnie (Jun 8, 2012)

Marzi said:


> As long as you are confident that there is nothing physically wrong - I'd be very matter of fact and ignore her if she is crying - if she is quiet stop and give her a treat.
> Try and walk her once a day on her own - just 5 mins in each direction.
> Have you got her booked in for some training classes? They may help too.
> Just remember - it is a stage..... it is a stage!


No I haven't given any thought to puppy classes and I don't think I will be taking her - well not unless I feel there is a real need.
Myself and my son do the training and at the moment both dogs are doing ok.
As long as they are good with the basics we are happy with that - although I would change my mind if either dog becomes difficult.

After the comments from ILMC members I'm quite sure the crying has something to do with Merlin.
He is very reluctant to have her near him on walks and we find it difficult to walk her besides him.
So maybe when I get the double lead and try that things will improve.


----------

